# Yo, for PA



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello and welcome,
your horses are really pretty


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!
Your Caesar look's just like my Pandora!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.

:shock: Your horses are gorgeous.


----------



## AppaloosaCowGirl (May 16, 2007)

THanks  glad to be here


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome, i love appaloosas, there so pretty! 

Have they got a good temperment? x


----------



## AppaloosaCowGirl (May 16, 2007)

Do you mean my horses? if so yes, they both have good temperments...Lilly is super smart, and very easy going.. caesar well it really depends on somedays he is awesome and well behaved and on others.. no.. :wink:


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, welcome, your horses are so beautiful


----------

